# Advice needed on Oliva, Valencia



## Rainhawk (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there!

I am looking seriously at moving to Oliva, Spain. I have done a lot of research, but I still have questions. Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer the ones below!!!

1. I am looking at the Old Town because I want a place for real life, not just holiday breaks. I assume that this is the best place for shops, schools and social events. Is that right?

2. Having checked out the town on Google maps, clearly the streets are narrow. That's not a problem per se, but how do people drive? Responsibly? Do you feel safe walking there? Are children safe walking there?

3. Is there (reliable) 3G coverage?

4. How difficult is it to have (reliable) internet put in? (My work requires that I have a reliable internet connection.)

5. I know that I will need a lawyer for the purchase and to provide the document needed to give us the right to purchase. Can you recommend a good, English-speaking lawyer?

6. Parking seems to be be a problem from Google maps? Is it?

7. In my background searches I found a posting which said there is dog mess everywhere. This is just one posting, but I would like to know if it is true? Do you find there is dog mess a lot of the time? Do the locals treat their animals responsibly?

8. Are people - I'm not sure how to say it - "civilised" (or at least civil)? I have spent a lot of time outside the UK in Russia and other places. I really want to put down roots somewhere where people treat each other with respect and decency.

9. Is Spanish enough? I speak another language fluently and have a background in languages so I'm not worried about learning it. Does everyone speak it or do you need Valencian as well?

10. How do the local men treat women? Are they respectful or do women get unwanted and persistent attention? My wife is an attractive woman and I don't want her to be harassed when she's out on her own.

11. Are there communal places for children to play (parks, woods, playgrounds)? Do you think it's a good place to grow up. Is it someone you would like to have grown up? Do your children like it?

12. I assume that the Playa area is just for holidays. Is that right? Or are there schools and other amenities there? Is it a better / worse area for 365 day a year life?

13. What in your view are the downsides to living in Oliva?

14. I want to be somewhere close to the sea but not in a kiss-me-quick-hat environment. I have been looking at Oliva because I felt it was quite a pretty and "normal" Spanish town, while also close to the sea. Am I right? Or is it full of drunks in swimming trunks in summer?

15. How do people (locals) regard the English (and other outsiders)?

I think that's it. Any help you feel able to give me with my list of questions will be much appreciated!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rainhawk said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking seriously at moving to Oliva, Spain. I have done a lot of research, but I still have questions. Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer the ones below!!!
> 
> ...



I live about 30 minutes inland from Oliva but it is where we choose to go to the beach. It is a lovely town with lots going for it. There are many other nationalities living there with Germans being the most obvious. (in my opinion)

I'm sure someone will come along who actually lives there and give a more detailed view.


----------



## Rainhawk (Oct 25, 2012)

That's really good of you. Thank you.


----------

